
Ask HN: What is the most absurd tab/space policy you have ever seen? - ddtaylor
Alternating tabs and spaces on the same line is the worst I have ever seen. Bonus points for starting lines with different tabs&#x2F;spaces based on C++ context:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;compiz-reloaded&#x2F;compiz&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;src&#x2F;object.c#L122
======
platinumrad
They're not basing it on the context. It's just the result of using 4
character indents while also using tabs, which is definitely ugly, but at
least likely intentional and consistent, unlike alternating tabs and spaces in
the same line, as you mentioned.

------
badrabbit
Always wondered why tab vs. Space was a thing.

I mean,whether you use tabs or spaces,a text editor aware of the source code
file format should render it according to your preference.

